# Page validation problem --"No Referer header found!"



## 4 Me They said!

Hi folks, again,

Just a slight hiccup you may help with.

I have my site up and running now, and have validated all my pages through w3c (except the forms ones) - I placed the 'code' at the bottom of the page to show it was 'validated' but when I 'click' on the link to show validation this message comes back: "No Referer header found!" -"You have requested we check the referring page, but your browser did not send the HTTP "Referer" header field."

I then did a 'Google' search for the header field etc. I added this to the section:
"" - passed 'validation' again. Went back to page, hit the link and it still came back with the: "No Referer header found!"

Please what am I missing. At the moment I am just displaying that it is "valid xhtml" with the 'image' only with no link behind it!!!

Again your excellent help is again requested.


----------



## namenotfound

That has NOTHING to do with the code on your website.

That means that *YOUR* browser isn't sending a header referral to the validator. Allow referrals in your browser and it will work.

Again, there is NO problem with your site.


----------



## 4 Me They said!

namenotfound said:


> That has NOTHING to do with the code on your website.
> 
> That means that *YOUR* browser isn't sending a header referral to the validator. Allow referrals in your browser and it will work.
> 
> Again, there is NO problem with your site.


Thanks,
I am using Firefox 2.0.0.3 - Where do I find it please? It also says the same thing in IE?


----------



## MMJ

Got a link?

This usually happens when you try to open the validation in a new window or tab.


----------



## namenotfound

4 Me They said! said:


> Thanks,
> I am using Firefox 2.0.0.3 - Where do I find it please? It also says the same thing in IE?


If you installed the "web developer" toolbar extension for Firefox, by default on the Windows version the header referrals are disabled.

Take a look at the screen shot attached, uncheck the referral to enable it again.

I'm not sure about how to enable it in IE, I never use IE except for testing my sites in it.


----------



## 4 Me They said!

namenotfound said:


> If you installed the "web developer" toolbar extension for Firefox, by default on the Windows version the header referrals are disabled.
> 
> Take a look at the screen shot attached, uncheck the referral to enable it again.
> 
> I'm not sure about how to enable it in IE, I never use IE except for testing my sites in it.


Thanks for that, sorry about delay. Yes I do have "web developer" and the only link in mine is 'Disable minimum font size" and I only use IE when I am made to or like you to check out my site.

Again thanks all.


----------



## MMJ

Do you have a link to the site?


----------



## Eriksrocks

Often the referrer headers are stripped out by firewalls - as in the case with mine. Just disable the firewall for a sec or look in the settings for it and see if you can get it to work.

Otherwise you can just change the link like this:

http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http://www.erikswan.net/

That's what my link is - Just replace the URL with the URL for your site.


----------

